#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  JEE Main 2014 Rank Predictor

## FaaDoO-Engineer

JEE 2014 is here and every student is feeling the pressure to get the updated information about the college. We Faadoo engineers are dedicated to serve you better and provide you with all updated information under this thread.   Post your queries, share any updated information you have.     Almost all the students has check that how many questions they had attempted correctly and they also calculated that how much marks they can score in JEE Main 2014.   Now all the students are looking for the cut off Marks and expected cut off marks of JEE Mains 2014. As only top 150000 students will get a chance to appear in JEE Advanced 2014 and if they will clear JEE advanced 2014, they their dream will come true and they will get admission to IITs.   The rank displayed is not the category rank but overall All India Rank (AIR).  JEE EXAM DATE JEE Main 2014 Application Form Checklist - LATEST NEWS JEE Main 2014 Counselling JEE Main 2014 Admit Card | Hall Ticket JEE Main 2014 Result JEE Main 2014 Application Form Status JEE Main 2014 Aptitude Test Syllabus JEE Main 2014 Physics Syllabus JEE Main 2014 Chemistry Syllabus JEE Main 2014 Mathematics Syllabus JEE Main 2014 Syllabus, Exam Syllabus JEE Main 2014 Exam Pattern JEE Main 2014 Reservation of Seats JEE Main 2014 Online Registration JEE Main 2014 Application Form Date, Notification JEE Main 2014 Eligibility Criteria JEE Main 2014 Cutoff JEE Main 2014 Practice Papers JEE Main 2014 Sample Papers JEE Main 2014 Answer key, Solutions  Another major factor in determining the boards marks, as from 2014 40% weightage is given to board marks. Please note that these ranks are expected cut offs generated by experts in this field and no official cut offs are yet declared.  *JEE Main 2014 Rank Predictor is expected cut off marks.* 
342
1
95.00

324
501
90.00

306
1001
85.00

291
1501
80.83

277
2001
76.94

262
2501
72.78

248
3001
68.89

234
3501
65.00

223
4001
61.94

212
4501
58.89

201
5501
55.83

194
6501
53.89




190
7501
52.78

187
8501
51.94

183
9501
50.83

180
11501
50.00

177
13501
49.17

174
16501
48.33

170
18501
47.22

167
21001
46.39

157
26001
43.61

137
45001
38.06

117
67001
32.50

97
97001
26.94




*JEE Main 2014 Admit Card*





  Similar Threads: Jee Main Rank Predictor With board marks JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 Jee main rank predictor Jee main 2013 rank predictor

----------


## dj1996

guys..i am expecting around 50 in jee mains and 75% in CBSE boards..i am a SC (delhi) candidate. what options are there for me in civil and IT.
Thanks

----------


## pnimit4

I got 222 in jee mains and 96 pr in gseb board i m from gujarat and general category candidate can i get admission in svnit surat in COMPUTER???

----------


## rohandvivedi

jee main marks 222 
gujarat board percentile rank 98.6
what could be my air..
can i get admission to iist kerela in avionics and aerospace
are there chances...

----------

